
Find out what you could be earning from companies that want to hire you - redmattred
https://www.tellmewhatimworth.com
======
PragmaticPulp
Before you click: Know that this is a lead generation tool. It doesn't give
you an estimate right away. They collect your information and give it to their
recruiters, who will supposedly shop you around to companies and return
compensation estimates. You do not receive any estimates or information at the
end of the signup process.

Not necessarily a bad thing if that's what you're looking for, but worth
noting before you start entering your personal information.

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
Because this tool isn't freely providing the data, would be it reasonable to
suggest it was posted here purely for lead generation purposes? I could go to
[https://levels.fyi](https://levels.fyi) if I wanted quite detailed
compensation data (broken down by job title / years of experience / city,
etc).

We could literally keep the the identical title, update the link to
levels.fyi, and probably be saying something more factually accurate.

~~~
redmattred
We don't freely share the data up front because we don't have the data up
front. The service we provide is getting personalized estimates of how much a
given company would hire you specifically for (not just a broad estimate).

Salary estimate websites that use survey data are great tools to use to get a
generate ballpark but have their limitations.

Levels.fyi is one of the best if you're looking at FAANG tier companies and is
one of the few that actually verifies salary data is correct with W2s or offer
letters

~~~
DavidChouinard
Levels.fyi is not verified data.

------
tylerhou
Equity based on number of ISOs/shares is worthless. At the very least, I need
to know what percentage of the company that represents.

~~~
asciimike
Percent ownership is a vanity metric and is only useful for telling people you
own some percent of a company. Ownership is subject to dilution (so the 0.01%
of XYZ inc today may be 0.005% next round, etc.), and becomes functionally
impossible to calculate how much that's worth (or project it into the future).

When it comes to equity, the numbers that matter are: the number of shares,
the exercise price, and the sale price.

If I have 10,000 shares of XYZ, inc. with an exercise price of $0.10 and I
sell them at $1.10, I've made 10k in gains [10,000 * ($1.10 - $0.10)]. Good
luck being able to do any similar math when you're granted 0.01% of XYZ inc.,
since any calculation you do will go through "how many shares at what exercise
and sale price".

Edit: since you work at Google, just imagine if they tried to give you 100
GSUs over four years as 0.0000002% of Google...

~~~
lazyasciiart
When you are offered equity in a pre-IPO company, there is no sale price. And
it's definitely not a useless number: it's a ceiling.

~~~
asciimike
Sure, but the ceiling is meaningless without a sale price, so why even factor
in the ceiling when you can do that based on what a reasonable price per share
would be?

~~~
lazyasciiart
Sorry, those were two separate points.

------
JMTQp8lwXL
Can I just name my number (X) and ignore anything lower than it? X, for me,
would be $300k. And tools like these usually match you with middle market
salaries, so they tend to be less useful for those with more competitive
compensation.

~~~
redmattred
That's a great idea. If you ping me at matt@tellmewhatimworth.com to let me
know which profile is yours I can keep that in mind when building your report

------
metafunk
Both `terms and conditions` and `privacy policy` on
[https://www.tellmewhatimworth.com/accounts/signup/](https://www.tellmewhatimworth.com/accounts/signup/)
seem to link back to the same page, at least on mobile

~~~
redmattred
Looks like a bug, thanks for the heads up!

~~~
lazyasciiart
On mobile (iOS) neither link works for me. I'd also like to know what your
business model is before I sign up - perhaps it is already in one of those
pages?

~~~
redmattred
Once your report is ready you can choose to speak with any company that
provided an estimate if you are interested in speaking with them.

If they hire you and we have a recruitment sourcing agreement in place with
them we earn a finders fees

------
lynchdt
This is a pretty cool idea, so I signed up and eventually got...

'report will be ready shortly'

Would be great to have a lot more context on what this means.

~~~
redmattred
You're absolutely right we could be doing a better job of managing
expectations for what will happen next.

Right now since this is still in beta its pretty manual process but here is
roughly what will happen:

\- We review how you describe your ideal role and make sure we have enough
information to know what kinds of companies to reach out to

\- We create a blinded version of your resume (remove you contact information
so no recruiters contact you directly)

\- We search for companies/jobs that match your preferences and reach out to
them to ask them to provide an estimate

\- You'll have a google doc shared with you with estimates from different
companies. This will be updated in real time as we get estimates

\- You can decide to use your report just to better understand your market
rate, use it to ask for a raise with your current boss, or connect with any of
the companies that provided an estimate you would be interested in working for

Hope that helps! Feel free to reach out to matt@tellmewhatimworth.com if you
have any more questions/comments/etc

~~~
johnnyo
If you’ve got a copy of my resume, even if you remove my name/email/phone
number, I feel like it would be pretty easy to figure out who I am.

Especially, if people have interesting or unique work experience. Say they
founded a startup or they are the author of a popular OS library. Even a niche
product, finding the principal author is usually just a search away.

Only if your resume is super-mundane would it offer a modicum of privacy (and
who wants to hire that?)

------
austincheney
A major feature job boards always miss are exclusion lists. For example as a
JavaScript developer I wish I could add Angular or React to an exclusion list
so that results requiring Angular or React experience do not display for me.
Also those job recruiters know to not waste their time contacting me.

~~~
gtirloni
StackOverflow Jobs and AngelList works like that, but it's sorely missed in
most job boards.

------
sk5t
It looks like this (almost) entirely relies on one's LinkedIn profile? As
someone who doesn't keep current on LinkedIn, I'm not expecting a lot of info
based on telling you "CTO in Other city, most important factors are team
quality and business/market plan."

~~~
redmattred
Good point. I'll follow up via email to get your resume and add an upload a
resume option

------
corndoge
"you're" is misspelled as "your" in "discover if your earning"

~~~
redmattred
Thanks for the heads up!

------
phreack
Is this US only?

~~~
redmattred
Yes for the time being we're only focused on the US

~~~
phreack
Ah, I supposed so, these things rarely go out. I suggest being upfront about
it somewhere up on the site, I couldn't find that info.

